# Neo-Angle Shower Enclosure Reviews: Vigo or Dreamline?



## glasssteamsauna (Oct 20, 2011)

To be quite honest, nothing compares to frameless, however, i wouldn't suggest installing a frameless shower on a base - that would ruin the whole frameless look. My suggestion is as follows, there are two floor mounting options, there is what we call a beach shower, that is to slope the shower floor considerably to accommodate for drainage and then mosaic that section. Because there are no frames the frameless glass sits perfectly on that kind of floor - however, should the floor not be well sloped, there could be leakage after some time. The second option is to build (brick, plaster & tile) a 110mm plinth or upstand that will accomodate the shower enclosure, this is a more practical idea regarding drainage and looks better than a tray. 

See http://www.continentalsa.co


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

We remodeled one of our bathrooms and installed a Dreamline rounded corner shower. No real issues with it, except that the drain connection that came with it was metric and wouldn't fit my piping. And, it was very expensive. Also, as is typical, the installation instructions read like they were translated from French into English by a Chinaman.


----------



## dvitendi (Nov 2, 2011)

Frameless shower enclosures are really the answer in this situation, in my opinion anyways. We had a fully fitted free standing shower enclosure in our ensuite, but after much deliberation, decided to change it for a frameless glass screen shower enclosure build. 

We tiled two surrounding walls and used a frameless glass screen to make up the third "wall" - really works great and looks the bees knees.

Hope that helps!


----------



## spike1985 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would suggest bringing in a journeyman glazier to quote you on a frameless shower encloser. They are extremely attractive, but can be a problem if not installed properly. I always tie a header into any framless glass that has more then just a door because walls always expand and contract. The header would help keep everything in check. There is also a product called showerguard (www.showerguardglass.com) different manufacturers offer different products, but this is the top of the line. Any other questions feel free to ask [email protected]


----------

